# Aurora/Naperville, IL. 9mo old black GSD--CL posting!!



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

A friend of mine on FB sent me a link to this dog. Sounds like a nice dog but husbands a jerk. Is anybody out there that can help or refer them to a local rescue. I put him in urgent since I have no way of knowing how long they will attempt to find a home before they dump him.



*9 mos. old black German shepherd (Naperville/ Aurora)*

Date: 2012-12-25, 8:32PM CST
[email protected][?] Looking for a good home for Shadow, full blood All black German Shepherd. He is neutered with all of his shots/ vaccines current. He is also microchipped and has completed puppy training classes. He is energetic, lively and very obedient. He is also crate trained. He absolutely loves to go on walks, play ball/ fetch, play with other dogs and go swimming. He shows no food aggression, listens to commands and enjoys challenges. We have been his only owners since he was 8 weeks old straight from the breeder in Texas. He has had some lameness in his legs (panosteitis) that have been on/ off since he was about 6 mos old, and isn't expected to go away until his bones stop growing. Very common in shepherds. Crate resting for a week is all it takes. We have files/ medical records for everything. We will continue to pay for his puppy insurance through Banfield Vet until he is 1 yr old. 

He recently bit my husband's hands which is the reason we cannot keep him. The bite was more of a fearful reaction and in no way was it aggressive or dominate behavior based. My husband has just never liked the dog ( no specific reason) which has caused Shadow to be fearful of him. Shadow is great with our 3 kids ages 8, 4 and 6 mos and views me as pack leader -100% obedient and loyal. I have had many dogs before but this was my husbands first time with a dog - and taking on a powerful breed like the shepherd- is not working out. It is in everyone's best interest to find Shadow a loving and committed new home. 

I am looking for a great new owners for my beloved pet. Preferably seasoned dog owners of strong breeds. 
Serious inquiries only. 

Please call or reply by email for more info : (630) 301-0457. 


http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/pet/3500994275.html


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Someone needs to rehome a husband.... Just sayin'.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I am a dork. It should be Illinois. Not in Indiana. Duh.


And dazed, I am with you. Stupid husband.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I just emailed this woman to tell her to contact her breeder. If the dog came all the way from TX, I would imagine he is well bred and the breeder is reputable. Of course I am hoping. 

I also emailed two Illinois rescues.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

I know it's hard to deal with... I've just turned into such a hard.. (oops, bout suedo sweared)...  anyone gives my dogs any attitude, I show them the door. My seperated husband comes by time to time... he uttered the words "gd dogs" when they were happy to see him dropping off our son... the door shut so fast his head had to be spinning...


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

HA! Good for you. I guess she probably has had the husband longer but why on earth would you want to be with someone who doesn't like dogs??


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow, why would anyone flag that kind of post. It's not like she's trying to sell the dog or is one of those irresponsible owners that's moving.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Holy cow! When did it get flagged? I just looked at the thing a few minutes ago to start this thread so it had to have been done with in the last few minutes.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

I got flagged once for just posting in pets if anyone was feeding a raw diet n my area and looking for good sources for meat. I have no idea why I got flagged, but just left it alone.. if you want a prostitute youre OK on CL though.... LOL!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

HAHAHA! True dat.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

DharmasMom said:


> Holy cow! When did it get flagged? I just looked at the thing a few minutes ago to start this thread so it had to have been done with in the last few minutes.


Good thing you posted it here before it was flagged.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

The husband would be rehomed. Poor dog.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

DharmasMom said:


> A friend of mine on FB sent me a link to this dog. Sounds like a nice dog but husbands a jerk. Is anybody out there that can help or refer them to a local rescue. I put him in urgent since I have no way of knowing how long they will attempt to find a home before they dump him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I emailed them about him for me...they are pretty local to me. I haven't heard back from them yet.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

llombardo said:


> I emailed them about him for me...they are pretty local to me. I haven't heard back from them yet.



That is AWESOME! Did you try the phone no that was included? If they don't respond, I would try that.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

A fear aggressive dog should not be in a home with children. Unless the husband was beating him, the dog shouldn't have bit. The fact that the dog will bite when it's scared means it is NOT a safe dog to have living with children, regardless of it being fearful of the husband.

Won't be the popular opinion, but it's reality and I'm glad she is trying to find the dog a new home.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

I have made contact with her and will let you know how it turns out. The dog is fine...


----------

